# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ المسند محمد إسرائیل الندوي

## محمد طه شعبان

توفي صباح اليوم 2 يوليو 2019، العالم المسند، شيخ الحديث محمد إسرائیل بن محمد ابراھیم السلفي الندوي، فی قریته جهاندة، بولاية هريانه ميوات، بدولة الهند.
وكان الشيخ رحمه الله قد حصل علي السند العالي في سماع الحديث، من المحدث الشهير العلامة السيد نذير حسين الدهلوي، بواسطة شيخه المحدث عبدالجبار الشكراوي، عن الشيخ الشهير أحمد الله القرشي البرتابكدهي، تلميذ المحدث نذير حسين الدهلوي، وبواسطة شيخه المحدث عبدالحكيم الجيوري رحمه الله تلميذ المحدث نذير حسين الدهلوي.
وهو من مواليد 1924 ميلادي، درس الابتدائیة والعربية والفارسية في قريته وفي الجامعة السلفية بشكراوة، وبدارالعلوم ندوة العلماء لکھناؤ، وأخذ من مشائخ أھل الحدیث والدیوبند، فی دلھی وغیرھا، وکان من شیوخه السيد تقريظ أحمد السهسواني، والشيخ المفتي محمد شفيع الديوبندي، والشيخ رابع الندوي وغيرهم من المشايخ الكبار.
وبعد التخرج علي يد المشايخ عمل مدرسا في الجامعة السلفيه بشكراوه هريانة الهند، وقد تولى زمام جمعية أهل الحديث، بولايته، وتصدر للفتوى والتصنيف، وبذل جهودا جبارة في الدفاع عن الحديث والمحدثين، بعد وفاة شيخه المحدث عبدالجبار الشكراوي.
وله مؤلفات قيمة وتعليقات رائعة أمثال التعليقات علي جامع الترمذي، والتعليقات علي تقريب التهذيب، وغيرها من الكتب باللغة العربية والأردية.
وقد درس علي يده كثير من المشايخ، وطلبة العلم، وأخذوا عنه إجازة الحديث، رحم الله الشيخ وغفر له وأدخله فسيح جناته.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويغفر له ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

كتب الشيخ محمد زياد التكلة في ملتقى اهل الحديث: 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
 انتقل إلى رحمة الله شيخنا العلامة الصالح الأجل، المحدّث، المحقق، المسند الكبير، الضابط المتقن، والطبيب البارع، ذو الشمائل والأخلاق الرفيعة، محمد إسرائيل بن محمد إبراهيم السلفي الندوي، أمير جماعة أهل الحديث في ولاية هريانة، وصاحب المدرسة المحمدية، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 29 شوال سنة 1440.
رحمه الله بواسع رحمته، وتقبل عمله، ورفع درجاته، وبدل سيئاته، وأسبل علينا وعليه مغفرته.
تدمع العين، ويحزن القلب، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا، وإنا على فراق شيخنا لمحزونون.
وهو من أكثر من له عليّ منة في إكثار القراءة والإفادة لكتب الحديث، وكان يحبني وأحبه، نفعنا الله بذلك، رضي الله عنه وأرضاه.

كتبت عنه في حياته ترجمة من كتابي ثبت الكويت، قرأها وصححها بخطه، وهاك نصها:

محمد إسرائيل بن محمد إبراهيم السَّلَفي النَّدْوي( 1)
 (ولد 1353)

هو الشيخ المحدّث العلامة المسند، الطبيب، أمير جمعية أهل الحديث بولاية هريانة بالهند.

*اسمه ونسبه ومولده:*
هو محمد إسرائيل بن محمد إبراهيم بن عبدالحليم بن دَريا بن دهن سنكه بن نعمت بن نظام، السَّلفي النَّدْوي. 
مولده في 18 صفر سنة 1353، في قريته برنياله خورد (جهاندا)، مديرية بَلْوَل، بولاية هريانة (ميوات سابقاً).

*نشأته:*
تربى في كنف والدين صالحين، كان لهما أثر كبير في حياة المترجم وطلبه للعلم( 2).
تعلم الأوردية والهندية إلى المرحلتين الابتدائية والمتوسطة في جهانده، شكراوه، وكوت، وقرأ جزء عم على الحافظ نور محمد في قريته، وبعد ذلك التحق بتوجيه والده في الجامعة السلفية بشَكْراوه.

*قراءته على المشايخ:*
طلب شيخنا العلم في شكراوه على بعد خمسة أميال من قريته، ثم انقطع في بيته وقت حادثة التقسيم، وبعدها أخذ في قريته عن الشيخ عبدالحكيم بن إلهي بخش الجَيْوَري، وسمع منه مسلسل الأولية، وقرأ قطعة من أول وآخر الكتب الستة، وكذا من الموطأ ومن المشكاة، وجميع بلوغ المرام قراءة تفقه، وذلك سنة 1367، وحصلت له الإجازة منه(3 )، وقال شيخنا: «كان تاجراً وداعياً، وإذا جاء قريتنا نزل عند الوالد، واستقر في قريتنا بعد ثورة التقسيم نحو خمس سنوات».
ثم عاد للدارسة في شكراوه.
قرأ القرآن في شكراوه على الشيخ ميانجي مهر الله والشيخ محمد داود راز شارح البخاري، وقرأ عليه أيضاً بعض الكتب، مثل: نحو مير، وصرف مير، وميزان منشغب، والفارسي الأول، وكريما، وكلزار دبستان، وبند نامه، وكُلِستان، والحساب.
وقرأ كتب الصرف والنحو، بنج كنج، وفصول أكبري، وعلم الصيغة، وهداية النحو، والكافية، وشرح الجامي، والقراءة الرشيدة، والنحو الواضح، والمتنبي، وديوان علي، والمعلقات السبع، والقدوري، وأصول الشاشي، وشرح الوقاية، ونور الأنوار، والهداية، والسراجي، وغيرها من الكتب على الشيخ عبدالجبار الشكراوي.
وفي الحديث قرأ عليه الكتب الستة، والشمائل، والعلل الصغير للترمذي، ومشكاة المصابيح، وبلوغ المرام، ومقدمة ابن الصلاح، وشرح نخبة الفكر، وتفسير البيضاوي، وكلها من أولها إلى آخرها كما قال شيخنا، وقدر الثلث من تفسير الجلالين، وأخذ شهادة التخرج والإجازة منه، وقال لي: كان يحبني حبا جما.( 4)
ثم انتقل إلى المدرسة الإسلامية العربية في دهلي، المعروفة بمدرسة المولوي عبد الرب، وقرأ هناك صحيح البخاري، وجامع الترمذي على الشيخ محمد شفيع الديوبندي الدهلوي( 5)، تلميذ شيخ الهند محمود الحسن وصهره، وقرأ صحيح مسلم، وسنن أبي داود، والنسائي، وابن ماجه على الشيخ محبوب إلهي الديوبندي، وقرأ فيها غيرها من الكتب الدرسية المتداولة، وأخذ منهما شهادة التخرج والإجازة في 7 شعبان 1375.
وبعدا انتقل إلى جامعة دار العلوم، ندوة العلماء بلكهنو: وقرأ كتب المختارات الجزء الأول والثاني، ومعلم الإنشاء الجزء الثاني والثالث على الشيخ محمد رابع الندوي، وعبد الماجد الندوي.
وقرأ كتب شرح النقاية، وهداية الأولين، والسراجي على الشيخ ظهور أحمد مفتي دار العلوم.
وكتاب المدخل في أصول الفقه على الشيخ إسحاق الندوي.
وكتاب البلاغة الواضحة على الشيخ أبي العرفان الندوي مدير الشؤون التعليمية للندوة.
وكتاب المنطق، ورياض الصالحين على الشيخ عبد الحفيظ البَلْياوي، صاحب مصباح اللغات.
وشرح شذور الذهب على الشيخ حبيب الرحمن البندوي.
وقرأ تفسير الجلالين وكلستان على السيد تقريظ أحمد السهسواني.
وقرأ ترجمة القران الكريم والتفسير أربع سنوات على الشيخ محمد أويس الندوي شيخ التفسير للندوة، واستفاد منه كثيرا، وقرأ بتوجيهه كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والحافظ ابن القيم.
وقرأ النصف الأول من الترمذي على منظور أحمد النعماني، وحصل على إجازته، وقرأ المشكاة على الشيخ أسباط.
وفي الندوة درس الإنجليزية والهندية إلى الثانوية.
واستفاد من الشيخين أبي الحسن الندوي، وقال: استفدت كثيراً من دروسه بعد صلاة العصر، ولم أقرأ عليه شيئا من الكتب الحديثية، وتخرجت من الندوة سنة 1961، وكان من زملائه فيها العلامة محمد رئيس الندوي رحمه الله.
وتعلم الطب والحكمة من الشيخ الحكيم عبدالشكور الشكراوي السلفي رحمه الله، ويقول: كان ماهراً جدا، وكان يعرف النبض.
وكان يلتقي بالسيد تقريظ أحمد عدة سنوات، واستفاد منه كثيرا.
وكانت يراسل وقت الطلب شيخ الحديث العلامة محمد إسماعيل السلفي في كوجرانواله، والشيخ عطاء الله الفوجياني، والشيخ نذير أحمد الأملوي، وشيخ الحديث عبيد الله الرحماني، فاستفاد منهم، وكان ترغيبُهم ومشورتهم من أسباب تعلقه بالحديث وعلومه كما يقول.
وتدبج شيخنا الإجازة مع الشيخين ثناء الله المدني وعبد الوكيل الهاشمي في الكويت، ومع الشيخ صبحي السامرائي في البحرين ، ومع سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل أوائل رجب سنة 1429.
ولقي شيخنا عدداً من العلماء الكبار، منهم أبو سعيد شرف الدين الدهلوي في مجلس مناظرة، ومنهم عبيد الله الرحماني، لقيه مراراً، وقال: أخذت منه المرعاة وأنا طالب في الندوة، كان جاء لكهنو ليطبع الكتاب.
ويجيد الشيخ عدة لغات، منها: الهندية، والأوردية، والعربية، والميواتية، ولديه بعض إلمام باللغة الإنكليزية.

*مرحلة العطاء:*
ابتدأ شيخنا التدريس سنة 1380 (يوافقها 1961م) في الجامعة السلفية بشكراوه، وذلك بوجود شيخه عبد الجبار، وكذلك ينوب في تدريس كتبه أثناء أسفاره.
وما يزال مدرساً فيها إلى الآن، ودرّس الكتب الستة كاملة مراراً (قال لي سنة 1428 إنه درّسها خمسة عشر سنة)، ومشكاة المصابيح، وبلوغ المرام، وغيرها.
كما أنه مدير المدرسة المحمدية ميوات للبنين والبنات (تأسست في 11 رجب 1414).
وتولى منصب الأمين العام لجمعية أهل الحديث في ولاية هريانه إبان تدريسه، وبعد وفاة شيخه العلامة عبد الجبار الشكراوي سنة 1406 خَلَفه في أمارة الجمعية المذكورة ورئاسة الإفتاء بها.
وقام بجولات دعوية للجامعة والجمعية في المناطق كلها، وشارك في الاجتماعات والمناسبات الدينية، وكان يساعده الشيخ عبدالرحمن الندوي، المدرس في الجامعة السلفية الآن.
وعلى طريقة كثير من علماء أهل الحديث فقد تكسّب بالطب، فلديه شهادة في طب الأعشاب، وبقي يعمل بالطب حتى سنة 1414 تقريباً (1994م)، وابنه الآن مشهور بالطب هناك.
واستدُعي فضيلة الشيخ لإقراء الحديث في الكويت ثم البحرين فالسعودية، وأقرأ في الأولى الستة والموطأ والبلوغ وغير ذلك، وأقرأ في الثانية كثيراً من البخاري، وجميع صحيح مسلم، وغير ذلك.

*التأليف:*
اعتنى شيخنا بالتأليف، ولا سيما بعد توليه أعباء الجمعية والإفتاء، وتَرَك التدريس بعض الأوقات لكتابة بعض المؤلفات، وعدد منها ردود على بعض المتعصبة( 6)، فمن كتبه وأعماله:
1.	تحفة الأنام في تخريج جزء القراءة خلف الإمام للبخاري: تعليق وتخريج، مطبوع.
2.	التعليقات السلفية على جامع الترمذي.
3.	تخريج أحاديث زوائد صحيح ابن حبان.
4.	التعليقات على تقريب التهذيب، ثلاثتها مخطوطة.
5.	تذكرة الإمام نذير حسين المحدِّث الدهلوي: طبع( 7).
 6.	تصحيح قطعة من شعب الإيمان للبيهقي، من المجلد السادس عشر إلى العشرين.
7.	تخريج قطعة من أحاديث مختصر الخلافيات للبيهقي.
هذه بالعربية، وألّف بالأوردية:
8.	التحفة الحسنى في إثبات سنية المصافحة باليد اليمنى: طبع.
9.	نور الهدى في فرضية الجمعة على أهل القرى: طبع.
10.	الهداية الكاملة: طبع، في مسألة الطلاق الثلاث، نصر فيه اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم، وكتبه ردًّا على الجزء الأول من النجاة الكاملة لنياز محمد الحنفي( 8).
 11.	طلاق الثلاث في مجلس واحد في ضوء القران والحديث: طبع ثلاث مرات، وهو رد على الجزء الثاني من النجاة الكاملة.
12.	البينات إلى ما في نجاة النياز من الاتهامات: رد على اتهاماته لأهل الحديث.
13.	دور علماء أهل الحديث وديوبند في حركة الجهاد ضد الإنجليز: وهذا رد على الجزء الثالث من النجاة الكاملة.
14.	تراجم علماء أهل الحديث في ميوات، وقال لي شيخنا إنني كنت أهتم منذ شبابي بتقييد وفيات العلماء وسيرهم وحياتهم، ومن ذلك ما كتبته في هذا الكتاب.
15.	فرضية الفاتحة خلف الإمام.
16.	سورة الفاتحة في الصلاة : باللغة الأردية.
17.	سورة الفاتحة في الصلاة : باللغة الهندية، طبع أربعتها.
18.	إثبات رفع اليدين في المواضع الثلاثة.
19.	عدم اعتداد الركعة بإدراك الركوع، طبع.
20.	فرضية فاتحة الكتاب في ضوء صحيح البخاري، وهو رد على أحد علماء الديوبندية.
21.	حنفية كي باره انعامي مسائل كي تحقيقي جوابات.
22.	جزء القراءة، أردو كي نصحيح وتعليق.

*ذريته:*
تزوج الشيخ خلال الدراسة رحيمي بنت خيراتي نمبر دار بقرية راولكا (بونري) بتاريخ 9 شعبان 1371، يوافقه 5 مايو 1952م، ولكنها توفيت ليلة الخميس 25 ربيع الثاني 1376، يوافقه 29 نوفمبر 1956م بقرية جهانده، واشتغل بعد وفاتها بالدراسة متفرغاً، ولكن ألحّ عليه والده في بداية السنة الأخيرة قبل التخرج بالزواج، فقبل الشيخ، وتزوج يوم الثلاثاء 11 ذي الحجة 1379، الموافق 7 يونيو 1960م من ريشمي بنت نبي خان في قرية كركري، ورزقه الله منها أربع أبناء وثلاث بنات، وكلهم موجودون.
وأختم بنقل ما ختم به شيخنا مقابلته قائلا:
«أنا سلفي مولدا ومنشأ وتعليما وعملا:
أحب الصالحين ولست منهم * لعل الله يرزقني صلاحا».
نسأل الله أن يبارك في حياة شيخنا وعلمه وعافيته، وأن يختم لنا وله بالحسنى.

---------------------

*الهوامش:*

 (1) استفدت الترجمة من كتابات ذاتية لشيخنا، منها في كتابه علماء ميوات (193)، إضافة لمشافهات متعددة، على رأسها مقابلة مطولة في الكويت ضحى الجمعة 20/11/1428.
وقد تكرم شيخنا بقراءة هذه الترجمة، وصحح فيها وأضاف بخطه، جزاه الله خيراً.

 (2) قال شيخنا: كان والدي الحاج محمد إبراهيم رحمه الله من أهل الحديث، كثير الاعتناء بالمسائل الشرعية، ويدعو زملاءه إلى اتباع السنة، وألّفتُ «نور الهدى» و«التحفة الحسنى» بإشارته، وكان ملتزماً بالشرع، ومتبعاً للسنة، يقوم الليل، ويخرج للمسجد بمجرد الأذان، وكان حريصا على الجماعة مع أنه كُفّ آخر عمره وثقلت حركته، ويهتم بالفرائض والسنن، وكان لطيف المزاج والكلام، متواضعا، قليل الكلام، توفي رحمه الله في 26 شوال 1404، يوافقه 26 يوليو 1984م تقريباً ليلة الخميس، الساعة الثانية عشر، وعمره تسعون سنة، ورزقه الله أربع أبناء، وبنتين، وكثيرا من الأحفاد، وفقهم الله أن يقضوا حياتهم وفق الكتاب والسنة، ويرفع درجاته في عليين، فلما كان والدي حيا كنت مستغنيا عن أمور البيت، وبعد وفاته أقضي حياتي الجيدة أيضا ببركة دعائه ، فالحمد لله على ذلك.
وكانت أمي صالحة  عابدة زاهدة، وتنتمي إلى أسرة دينية مشهورة، وأنهيت دراستي متفوقاً بسبب اهتمامها وعنايتها الخاصة، وربتني بالمحبة والألفة، وعلمتني الدين، وتخرجت من دراستي في شهر شعبان سنة 1380، ولكن لم أجد الفرصة الكافية لخدمتها، فمرضت يوم السبت، وتوفيت يوم الثلاثاء 23 ذي القعدة 1380، يوافقه 9 مايو 1961م، نصف الليل قبل وقت الفجر، نوّر الله مرقدها، وجعل الجنة مثواها، وأعاذها من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار.

 (3) جاء في إجازته المؤرخة في المحرم سنة 1385: «قرأ عليّ أطرافاً من الأمهات الست، ومن الموطأ للإمام مالك، ومن مشكاة المصابيح، وقرأ عليّ بلوغ المرام كاملا في سنة 1948م».

 (4) جاء في إجازته المؤرخة في شعبان سنة 1375: «فإن المولوي محمد إسرائيل بن الحاج محمد إبراهيم الجهاندوي الميواتي قد قرأ عليّ وسمع مني بمشاركة الغير: بلوغ المرام، ومشكاة المصابيح، والجامع الصحيح للإمام الهمام إمام الدنيا في الحديث أبي عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، والصحيح للإمام مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري، والسنن لأبي داود السجستاني، والجامع للترمذي، والسنن لأبي عبد الرحمن النسائي، والسنن لابن ماجه القزويني، وترجمة القرآن، وقريباً من الثلث من تفسير الجلالين، وقرأ كتب الصرف والنحو والأدب والمعاني، وبعض كتب الفقه وأصول الفقه».

 (5) وهذا غير الشيخ المفتي محمد شفيع العثماني الديوبندي مؤسس جامعة دار العلوم في  كراتشي، ووالد الشيخين الكريمين محمد رفيع ومحمد تقي.

 (6) قال شيخنا: بعد وفاة الحكيم عبدالشكور والشيخ محمد داود راز وشيخ الحديث عبدالجبار رحمهم الله: ظن بعض المتعصبة بأنه لا يوجد عالم في أهل الحديث يستطيع الرد عليهم، فكتبوا عدة كتب ضدهم، فكتبت الرد عليهم.

 (7) مما يتصل بهذا الكتاب أني طلبتُه من شيخنا قبيل طبعه؛ لأستفيد منه في ترجمة نذيرحسين، وأعطيتُه مسودة ترجمتي له ليقوّمني ويفيدني، فإذا به لما طبع كتابه نقل من كتابتي المتواضعة مصرِّحاً بها مع عبارة تشجيعية لا أستحقها، دلّني ذلك زيادةً على تواضع شيخنا وعدم أنفته أن يأخذ من أحد صغار تلامذته، ومواصلته تطلب الفائدة والإفادة، فقد أضاف في تأليفه الماثل مسبقاً للطبع، وسوى ذلك شَكَر جماعة من تلامذته، حتى حفيده الذي نسخ له الكتاب كان له نصيبه من شكر الشيخ، وهكذا يكون التواضع والعرفان.

 (8) قال شيخنا: أسند إليّ شيخنا عبد الجبار الرد على نياز المذكور، ولما كتبته ردّ عليّ وأنكر أن أكون أنا الكاتب، وقال إن الشيخ عبد الجبار هو من كتبه، فلما توفي الشيخ عبد الجبار رددت عليه مرة أخرى رداً قوياً، فلم يستطع أن ينسبه له، ولم يقدر أن يرد إلى الآن، مع أن الكتاب طبع مرات.

-------------------------------------

انتهى.

وشيخنا الجليل رحمه الله كان من أعيان من شارك في دورات الحديث في الكويت، والسعودية، وقطر، والبحرين، وحصلت مساع ليحدّث في مجلس البخاري الكبير في مصر مع شيخنا النحاس، ولكن ما تيسرت أمور التأشيرة، وارتحل إليه الناس، وقرئ عليه عبر الاتصال وقتا، وقرأ وسمع عليه من لا يُحصى، وأقرأ الكتب الستة مرارًا، وبقية التسعة، وغيرها كثير، وأتممت قراءة وسماع التسعة عليه، مع تكرار بعضها، وكذا أسمعت ولدي عمر عليه لكامل التسعة، وابني علي: صحيح البخاري، جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء وأوفاه.
وكان صبورًا على الإسماع، طويل السكوت، رفيع الأخلاق، معظما للسنة، لا أعلمه كان يتطلب على التحديث أجرا من نفسه.
وله ابتسامة محببة، وكان يكرمني ويحبني، كتب الله له محبته ورضاه، ويصرح لي بحبه لقراءتي، وأذن لي في تحرير كتابه عن نذير حسين وطباعته، وليتني بررته في ذلك وسررته في حياته، وأرجو أن أفعل إن شاء الله.
كما كان قد وكلني بالإجازة خطيا، وأكرمني بإهداء جملة من كتبه.
وقد تواضع ونقل عن تلميذه الفقير أشياء في بعض كتبه، مع عبارات لا أستحقها.
وبالجملة، فقد كان من محاسن عصرنا من علماء الحديث ومسنديه الأكابر، جمع علو السند وجودته من كلا المدرستين الكبيرتين: أهل الحديث وديوبند، وكان ضابطا ومتقنا لمرويه، لا يختلف فيه كلامه، ويحفظ إجازاته من شيوخه، وهو من أكثر من أقرأ كتب الحديث في البلدان.
مرض في السنوات الأخيرة، وتعب، وتراجعت صحته ونشاطه، وفقد الإبصار بإحدى عينيه، وزاره عدد من إخواننا مؤخرا، منهم الشيخ الفاضل عمر حبيب الله، فقال لنا: كان الشيخ معتلا متعبا شاحب الوجه، وطوال جلستنا كان متعبا لا يتسم على عادته، إلا في موضع واحد: لما أبلغناه سلامكم فابتسم وانشرح. أو بمعناه.
قلت: كل ما أذكر هذا يرق القلب وتنهمر الدموع، فاللهم يا حي يا قيوم: قد اجتمعنا في محبتك، وعلى سنتك، فاحشرنا عليها، وانفعنا بالمحبة في ذاتك، وأخلف على المسلمين خير الجزاء وأوفاه، وكل من تسبب لناس في الانتفاع بمثل هذا الشيخ الجليل.
تعازينا لأسرته، ولا سيما ابنه ثناء الله، ولجميع ذويه وطلبته ومحبيه.
وسيصلى عليه ظهر اليوم إن شاء الله.
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

كتبه محمد زياد بن عمر التكلة


 وهذا أحد ما وجدتني قيدته عن شيخنا من مقروءات من بضع سنوات رحمه الله:

جامع المقروءات والمسموعات
 على الشيخ العلامة محمد إسرائيل بن محمد إبراهيم السلفي الندوي
 لكاتبه محمد زياد بن عمر التكلة
 الحمد لله، سمعت من شيخنا حفظه الله: مسلسلات الأولية، والصف، والمحبة، بشروطها، وقرأت وسمعت عليه: الصحيحين (أربع مرات ونيف لكليهما)، والسنن الأربعة (مرتين لجميعها)، والموطأ رواية يحيى (مرتين)، وشيئا من زوائد روايَتَي أبي مصعب والشيباني، والقدر لابن وهب، ومسند الطيالسي، ومسند الشافعي، والرسالة له، وجزء الأنصاري مع فوائد ابن ماسي، ومسند الحميدي (مرتين)، والسنة له (مرتين)، والعلم لأبي خيثمة وما بعده، والإيمان لابن أبي شيبة، ومسند أحمد (مرة لجميعه، ومرة لثلاثياته للمحب المقدسي بزيادات الضياء، مع مقدمة ثلاثياته للجراعي والحديثين المزيدين آخره)، ومنتخب عبد بن حميد (مرتين)، ومسند الدارمي، والأدب المفرد، وجزء الاعتقاد (مرتين)، وجزء رفع اليدين، وخلق أفعال العباد، وجزء القراءة خلف الإمام (مرتين)، كلها للبخاري، ورسالة أبي داود لأهل مكة (مرتين)، والشمائل للترمذي (خمس مرات)، وقصيدة الحكم بن معبد الخزاعي في السنة، والمنتقى لابن الجارود، وصحيح ابن خزيمة، وحائية ابن أبي داود والكلام بعدها (مرتين)، والعقيدة الطحاوية، ومعجم الطبراني الصغير (مرتين)، وبعض اختلاف الرواة عن مالك للدارقطني، والموجود من جزء تخريج الصيام في السفر لابن العربي المالكي، وطرفًا من الشفا لعياض، والقصيدة الوضاحية لابن بهيج، وكشف المغطا في فضل الموطا لابن عساكر، وجزء أبي طاهر السِّلَفي في مدح سنن أبي داود وشرح الخطابي، والورقات للجويني، وخصائص المسند لأبي موسى المديني، وفضائل الترمذي للقسطلاني بتخريج الأسعردي (مرتين)، وعمدة الأحكام، والأربعين في اصطناع المعروف، والأربعين في الأحكام، كلاهما للمنذري، وعلوم الحديث ابن الصلاح، والأربعين النووية (ثلاث مرات لجميعها مع ما بآخرها من ضبط الألفاظ)، وقصيدتي القاضي الجرجاني، وأحمد بن عبد الغفار المالكي عن الصحيح، وجزء الحلوى، وألفية ابن مالك، وقصيدة غرامي صحيح (أربع مرات)، ولامية ابن تيمية (ثلاث مرات)، وألفيتي العراقي في الحديث، وفي السيرة، وأبياته في سماع ابن طبرزذ لسنن أبي داود، وأبيات ابن ناصر الدين في ذلك (مرتين)، والمصعد الأحمد لابن الجزري، وعقود الدرر في علوم الأثر لابن ناصر الدين، ومجلسه في ختم الشفا، ونخبة الفكر (أربع مرات)، وشرحها نزهة النظر، وبلوغ المرام (مرتين)، والعشرة العشارية لابن حجر، وختوم السخاوي للصحيحين وأبي داود والنسائي، وآخر تفسير الإسراء وأول الكهف من الجلالين، والنادريات من العشاريات للسيوطي، والأوائل السنبلية (ثلاث مرات)، وذيلها، والأوائل العجلونية، والفضل المبين للشاه ولي الله، ومقدمته لقراءة صحيح البخاري، والتوحيد لمحمد بن عبد الوهاب، وبعض كشف الشبهات، ورسالة ما يجب للناظر حفظه للشاه عبد العزيز، وسنية رفع اليدين في الدعاء للأهدل، والمكلل بالأولوية للمجلي شهري، والأجوبة المرضية في حل المشكلات الحديثية لحسين بن محسن، وغنية الألمعي للعظيم أبادي، وتقريظ الخانفوري لطبعة الطبراني الصغير وما معه، وعقيدة الفرقة الناجية لعبد الحق الهاشمي، والصفات للشنقيطي، وبعض كتابيه تراجم علماء ميوات، وترجمة نذير حسين، والأحاديث المائة الأوائل التي جمعها العبيد، وحديثان من ابن حبان والدارقطني من ثبت البابلي، وكل ما سبق لجميع الكتب والرسائل من فاتحتها إلى خاتمتها -إلا ما بيّنتُه- بلا فوت، مع أطراف كتب كثيرة أخرى، وذلك في رحلات متعددة بين الكويت، والبحرين، والرياض، وقطر، بين سنتي 1427 و1435، وشاركني ولداي عمر وعلي -أصلحهما الله ورعاهما ووفقهما- في سماع جملة منها عليه، كما هو مثبتٌ عندي. حفظ الله شيخنا، وأمدّه بالعافية، ورزقنا الله وإياه حسن المحيا والممات والعاقبة، وجزاه عني وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء، قيّد ذلك لنفسه أفقر العباد محمد زياد بن عمر التكلة، حامدًا مصليًا مسلمًا، في الدوحة، الأربعاء سادس ربيع الآخر سنة 1435.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 اللهم اغفر له اللهم ارحمه اللهم تجاوز عن سيئاتة اللهم زد في إحسانه
  اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
  اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
*

----------

